# Beverley's foaling thread :)



## beverleyy

Finally I get to do one of these! Not sure if anyone will follow, but I'll try to keep this updated at least for myself to look back on  


Beverley is my '06 mare, just a hair under 17.3h, and as much of a gentle giant as they come - had her since she was 4, and was retired almost a year ago due to injuries. The long term goal always was to breed her, so I figured that this is the best time to breed as I am also pregnant and Bev is 11 now, so here we are! Beverley did the hunters until her retirement (was showing up to 3'6"), A & B circuit, along with hunter derbies. That was my show goals for her, though I would have ideally hoped for her to go a little farther in the show ring as she definitely had the potential for it, but as it stands, I could not be more proud of what was accomplished. She has proven herself to me in the show ring, as well as at home. Someday I hope that she can be sound enough to pack my daughter and other future kids around and teach them the ropes.

SO - she is bred to my barn owner's QH stud, Slow Mount n' Music for a probable HUS prospect. 


*Last date covered - May 22nd 2017
Confirmed in foal - June 8th 2017


*


----------



## KigerQueen

Fingers crossed for a flashy dun XD! Both are beautiful!


----------



## QtrBel

Beautiful Horses. Wishing you both an uneventful pregnancy and Blessings to both of you! Looking forward to seeing this baby.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Beautiful horses! I am quite sure the foal is going to be a handsome little guy/girl! Subbing!


----------



## PoptartShop

Gorgeous horses. Can't wait for the foal. Subbing!


----------



## beverleyy

Oh good I'm glad people are following! Wasn't sure if people were as interested in these threads as I am. 

Nothing new to report, second ultrasound booked for sometime later this week, just waiting to see what my vet has available. Good news is that I am on medical leave from work now so I'm free whenever she happens to have a spot available, lol. 

Beverley has been (finally) enjoying some field time this year, our fields were closed due to the weird wet/chilly weather we've had this year, which is very unlike our area - horses usually start going in the field end of Feb/start of March, and we're generally having 30celsius days by now, but except for the odd week or two, it's stayed in the teens and cloudy/rainy.  But, fields are finally open this past week so Bev has been quite enjoying herself.


----------



## beverleyy

My pony in front, Bev way in the back:smile:


----------



## beverleyy

Wow so I haven't updated basically since Bev was confirmed in foal! Lots of life changes that have kept me busy. My other mare passed away August 21st, and I had my own baby August 23rd.

Bev is 230 days in foal today. I am crossing my fingers that she foals May 4th, as that was my other mare's birthday, as well as the birthday of this foals half sibling that is still in our barn. We also did the nail test today, I am never a person that believes old wives tales at all, but considering the nail test was correct for all the broodmares last year, as well as correct for myself while I was pregnant, I was willing to give it a shot. Apparently we are expecting a colt! So, we'll see how that turns out.

I'll attach some pictures ...she's actually much larger looking in person, pictures always dwarf her height/weight, and apparently her baby belly as well, lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

Big girl! Aw, She's so pretty. May can't come soon enough. Can't wait!


----------



## QtrBel

I agree. Looking forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## tinyliny

I'm also hoping for a May 4th Birthday . . . . it's my Bday, too!


----------



## daystar88

Definitely looking forward for this baby, boy or girl! Both parents are gorgeous. I'm a sucker for duns so it'd be cool to get a 16+h dun for sure!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Super pretty! I didn't know you'd started this thread, but glad I found it now!

What's the nail test?


----------



## beverleyy

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Super pretty! I didn't know you'd started this thread, but glad I found it now!
> 
> What's the nail test?


Basically you take a nail, and then a tail hair from the mare, tie them together. Then hold about 2-3 inches between the hips, make sure it's still. And then if it swings in a circle it's a filly, if it goes back and forth it's a colt. Non-pregnant mares apparently nothing will happen and the nail will stay still.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

beverleyy said:


> BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty! I didn't know you'd started this thread, but glad I found it now!
> 
> What's the nail test?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you take a nail, and then a tail hair from the mare, tie them together. Then hold about 2-3 inches between the hips, make sure it's still. And then if it swings in a circle it's a filly, if it goes back and forth it's a colt. Non-pregnant mares apparently nothing will happen and the nail will stay still.
Click to expand...

That's awesome! I really wanna find a pregnant mare to try it on now lol


----------



## QtrBel

Since I now no for sure my mare isn't pregnant I think I'll try to see if it stays still. If that works then I may just try on a couple of others.


----------



## beverleyy

QtrBel said:


> Since I now no for sure my mare isn't pregnant I think I'll try to see if it stays still. If that works then I may just try on a couple of others.


Update with what happens! It's always been accurate in our barn so I'm curious!


----------



## QtrBel

It never stopped moving. May be me shivering though. I'll try again when the weather warms a bit.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Any updates?


----------



## beverleyy

Bev hit 281 days last week ...can't remember how many days we're at now but she's due April 29th. I may have said May 2nd a while back, can't recall, but my BO looked at her books and we're actually April 29th. She's doing well, we've started her on alfalfa now and have started giving her BP for breakfast. She's never been a hard keeper, but we're halfways expecting this foal to be a monster. Pictures don't do her justice at all, but she's quite huge and my BO (experienced breeder) is a little surprised how large she is seeming. Stud is known to produce large babies, too. Otherwise nothing new to report, but will probably start updating more often now as she gets closer and we're pretty much in the home stretch now!
Pictured at 281 days


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Can't wait for the baby of this gorgeous mare!


----------



## beverleyy

Nothing much new to report, but she's definitely getting huge(r). We are at day 300 today. Our last vet appointment for vaccines is March 29th, and then as long as things go smoothly that will be it before the foal is on the ground. Bev is enjoying long daily grooming sessions lately, and extra hay and BP as of late. She always has been a very food motivated horse, as well as snuggles are a huge motivator, but as of lately I'm noticing her loving her food and snuggles much more than usual:tongue: Starting to get a small bag as well, and stomach shape seems less round all over since yesterday. 

That all said, she's definitely looking very awkward lately! The last time I saw her body looking this awkward she was just a baby herself lol

Pictured at 299 days


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Looking nice! Albeit yes, a bit awkward lol


----------



## beverleyy

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Looking nice! Albeit yes, a bit awkward lol


Definitely lol. I find it funny because she's actually a very correct mare, but pregnancy has brought out the worst in her (conformation wise).:rofl:


----------



## walkinthewalk

She looks like she is saying I AM still pretty aren't I? Which she is beautiful


----------



## phantomhorse13

I like the look as if she knows you are taking a picture to mock her!

can't wait for the baby!


----------



## beverleyy

Day 308 today. A couple weeks ago she was looking like she was starting to bag up, but then it went back down. Last night she seems to have actually started to bag up, definitely still has a ways to go but I think she's getting ready. I've ordered test strips, and I really pray they arrive in time. I had to order from a website that I couldn't find any reviews for and have never heard of, as the website I wanted to order from was all out, and the other 3-4 places I tried won't allow me to put in a billing address in Canada. I do a lot of online ordering, and normally I ship to our box in the states as we're literally feet from the border, but for some reason every place I was trying to order from wouldn't allow me to put my billing address in Canada but ship to the states, and they wouldn't allow me to ship to Canada either. So I'm really hoping I don't get screwed over from the place that I was finally able to order from.

We have our last vet appointment on the 29th for tetanus and her other vaccines, and then that's it until foal time (hopefully). :smile:

Taken at day 307 last night


----------



## iloverains

That gut has bulged out a bit now!! How exciting, hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## LoriF

Awe poor girl is getting huge. My mare was showing udder changes for quite a while before giving birth.

That's stupid about the billing address thing. What if you wanted to buy something for someones birthday or something who lived in the states. I guess not, huh.


----------



## beverleyy

iloverains said:


> That gut has bulged out a bit now!! How exciting, hope all goes smoothly!!


Oh she's been bulged out for quite some time now! She's definitely bigger now than she was, but probably around day 250 give or take I started noticing that she looked very pregnant from behind/front.


----------



## beverleyy

LoriF said:


> Awe poor girl is getting huge. My mare was showing udder changes for quite a while before giving birth.
> 
> That's stupid about the billing address thing. What if you wanted to buy something for someones birthday or something who lived in the states. I guess not, huh.


Exactly! I don't generally have this problem when ordering online, as I do so much of it, so I thought this was strange. Maybe something to do with it being a semi-medical product??? Even though it's not like you need to get it from the vet. Who knows:-?


----------



## walkinthewalk

I am following a couple of HF folks who were or are expecting foals.

I am *nervous wreck* and I don't know any of your or your mares! I am way too old for this, lollol

When granddad's mares were foaling, I was a kid. When my mare who was sold to me as not in foal had a foal 11 months later, he was born without issue in grassy area of the back pasture where the deer birthed their fawns, lol. All in the early 1960's, lol

I should stop reading unil I see baby pictures but I probably won't ------- I'll continue to make myself a nervous wreck over someone else's mare & foal, lollol


----------



## beverleyy

Bev is 317 days today. Took some pictures at 315, so I'll post those below. 

She had started to bag up last time I posted, but it has since gone back to normal. She has been off and on ****y, nothing terrible, excluding yesterday. She tried to run the gate during turn in, and then reared, then tried to trot into the barn. I left her in her stall to clean, I was busy chatting with BO and husband was cleaning the stall (she's very used to him), she attempted to kick him twice, and then continued to be miss ****y pants swishing her tail and giving the "mare glare". She never, ever acts this way. Everything else about her is normal so not sure what was with that. Haven't been out yet today so we'll see if she pulled the stick out of her bum tonight:lol:


----------



## walkinthewalk

That last picture says it all:

"Look you ---I am MISERABLE! I want this kid to be born NOW!"

I hope all goes well with the birthing and the foal gets here PDQ


----------



## egrogan

Is the Moose Xing sign hers? :rofl:

Poor mare, she's so over it!


----------



## beverleyy

egrogan said:


> Is the Moose Xing sign hers? :rofl:
> 
> Poor mare, she's so over it!


Yes lol!!! I found it in Alaska 5-6 years ago and she's had it on her stall ever since:lol: Her nickname has always been "moose" so it's kind of her "thing" lol


----------



## beverleyy

Bev has finally started to actually bag up! I don't think this one will go down like the other times she started to get an udder and it would be gone within a day or two. Much bigger this time than the other times as well, and has some slight swelling on her stomach as well (milk vein?) haven't had coffee yet and a fussy teething baby all night so my brain isn't remembering terms that it should:lol:

Anyway, I think I'll start doing udder update pictures now as we're 319 days today (318 when I took these pictures).

First picture here I think accurately represents how Bev is feeling now a days, lol


----------



## beverleyy

AHHH you guys I just realized I have this posted in "stallions and broodmares" ...should this be in "horse breeding" to be more easily found?? Can a mod please move this entire thread over if it should be elsewhere!?


----------



## QtrBel

She looks so over it. 

I don't think at this point it matters. There are foaling threads in both places. We know where to find the babies....

Good luck with her foaling. I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ahhhh exciting! Beverley is beautiful. This is going to be one stunning foal <3


----------



## beverleyy

We hit 320 days yesterday! No real changes to her bag as of last night, and forgot to take pictures of it anyway, so only belly pictures. Her vulva is more elongated than a few days ago, and redder tinge inside, so things are moving along in that department. We have 6 foals due in the barn this year, two of which my BO thought were going to go last night, but they are still hanging on despite test strips saying ready so I'm thinking definitely tonight - I'll actually be shocked if those two don't have theirs tonight, lol. I need Bev to hang on a little longer though, despite it being warmish we're actually having a much cooler and much rainier spring than usual  

Anyway, she was in an itchy mood last night so was hard to get pictures with her not itching herself/about to itch herself:lol:


----------



## beverleyy

No real progression today either, but we took a belly shot outside last night, I think her belly looks different as of last night, but maybe just weird angle.


----------



## beverleyy

Bag is getting bigger! Her vulva seems more red inside as well, but otherwise no changes to it since the picture I posted the other day. Belly still looking the same to me, but took a picture anyway. Excuse how dirty she was lol, she had a bath after I took this:lol:

edit to add: She has always been fine with me touching her udder for cleaning and such, last night I nearly got kicked twice. So she's definitely sensitive right now. Otherwise she is acting herself.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Beverlyy-the-covered-in-mud-mom-to-be gives her best sideways glance as she sings "How do ya like me now?! Now that I'm covered in mud and the baby's on its way, but you don't know when, how do ya like me now?!"

^^^Sung to Toby Keith's "how do you like me now" 

I have seen some pretty good "mare stares" but I think Beverlyy takes the prize every time ---- that girl can give some looks


----------



## RedDunPaint

I'm so excited!! I have a soft spot for duns (owning one myself lol). I'm sure her foal- dun or not- will be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beverleyy

RedDunPaint said:


> I'm so excited!! I have a soft spot for duns (owning one myself lol). I'm sure her foal- dun or not- will be absolutely gorgeous!


Foal is guaranteed dun! I'm hoping for some white actually, but I doubt it! The stud has literally one white hair on his head. A half sibling to Bev's foal was born 2 days ago in the barn (to a paint dam), and the foal has a stripe and no other white, so I won't hold my breath for mine to have any:lol:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

beverleyy said:


> Foal is guaranteed dun! I'm hoping for some white actually, but I doubt it! The stud has literally one white hair on his head. A half sibling to Bev's foal was born 2 days ago in the barn (to a paint dam), and the foal has a stripe and no other white, so I won't hold my breath for mine to have any:lol:


Well hopefully you'll get some nice chrome on those legs and that face


----------



## EquineBovine

Subbing! Beautiful mare and stud = beautiful baby! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## RedDunPaint

beverleyy said:


> Foal is guaranteed dun! I'm hoping for some white actually, but I doubt it! The stud has literally one white hair on his head. A half sibling to Bev's foal was born 2 days ago in the barn (to a paint dam), and the foal has a stripe and no other white, so I won't hold my breath for mine to have any:lol:


Ahh I didn't know dad was homozygous! That's so exciting!!! I can't wait to see lil babe:dance-smiley05: You'll have to promise to post lots of pictures when the time comes.


----------



## beverleyy

Haven't updated for a few days, but it has been slightly eventful. Bev has been quite sore the past few days, which I'm not surprised, but I do feel bad there's not much I can do for her other than hand walk her (she won't move during turnout). Won't elaborate on that as there's really no need and she'll be fine, so we'll move onto the more exciting stuff 

3 nights ago noticed clear fluid from her teats, not lots. She's very sensitive about us touching her udder now, so checking her is not a 1 person task anymore. Last night she appeared to have some yellow "crusties". BO was checking her just before I got there, so I'm not sure if that is why the yellow "crusties", orrrr?? BO had left by the time I got there so didn't get a chance to talk with her. 

329 days today, took these last night. Might be hard to see the crusties I'm talking about but maybe someone experienced will know what I am talking about. I'll chat with my BO tonight of course (experienced breeder), but in the mean time if anyone wants to weigh in!


----------



## beverleyy

Just clicked on the pictures and I can't see the yellow crusties in these, but when I look at them on my phone I can see them clearly. Darn. :/


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Lol, is your phone dirty?


----------



## beverleyy

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Lol, is your phone dirty?


Holy cow is it ever:lol: I clean it often, but my family has chicken barns that I am in often, and my phone sticks out of all my pockets so it always has dust on it. So yes, my pictures probably aren't the greatest quality/easy to see lol. But, in regards to the 'crusties' she has, they actually are there, just very hard to see anything in these pictures due to the constant dust on my phone!


----------



## csimkunas6

Just found your thread, and of course had to read it from start to end! Super excited about this foal for you! Sure going to be stunning and cannot wait to see this baby!!


----------



## beverleyy

Well, Bev is in a mood again tonight. I feel like this happened a week or two ago as well where she was just on edge and in a "don't touch me" mood. Not like her at all, she's generally a very snuggly mare and wants to be right next to you and in your business. Not the case tonight. Didn't want me grooming her at all, especially the closer to her bum I got, the more ****y she got. Otherwise everything normal/same.


----------



## daystar88

Super excited to see a baby born here!!


----------



## beverleyy

Bev's bad mood isn't letting up, getting more ****y by the day:lol: She has started rubbing her bum on the walls of her stall, and swishing her tail/ear pinning at anyone remotely near her, and god forbid you try to touch her or she'll wind up kicking at you. It's somewhat shocking to see her like this as she's always been the horse who wouldn't hurt a fly, and I didn't even think she knew how to pin her ears, lol. But, I also know that this can be completely normal at this stage in pregnancy, and I really can't blame her because I felt the exact same way while I was pregnant. I just wish there was more I could do to make her comfortable, aside from that foal being born.

330 days taken last night


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque

Oh she looks really close! Can't wait to see Bev's foal! I've got a mare who is 322 days along today, so we feel her/your pain! :lol:


----------



## beverleyy

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> Oh she looks really close!!!!


Yes! I know with maidens it's always a guessing game as to when they will foal (well, as with any broodmare, but more so with maidens). I will be a little surprised if she actually makes it until her 'due date' on the 29th, but I also don't think it'll be in the next couple days either.


----------



## GMA100

Subbing! Her belly doesn’t have a V in it yet, does it? Baby is bound to be perfectly adorable! Can’t wait!


----------



## beverleyy

Well, we have wax! And skim looking milk. BO helped me test her and she's a solid two, verging on 3. Her bum is verrrry jiggly compared to last night. I think we might just have a foal this weekend ...fingers crossed for a weekend baby! :grin:


----------



## beverleyy

GMA100 said:


> Subbing! Her belly doesn’t have a V in it yet, does it? Baby is bound to be perfectly adorable! Can’t wait!


No, not that I can tell anyway. She's got wax though as of this evening, and skim colored milk!


----------



## beverleyy

Didn't have time to update last night - didn't notice any wax last night. Maybe the tiniest bit, but nothing like two nights ago. Milk tested her again and no change, but that said, her milk did look "milkier". She seemed very quiet last night, eating her dinner but not chowing down like usual. Vulva seemed a little more relaxed/elongated. About to head out there now, won't test her again right now unless she looks like I need to, but my farrier/friend was just there to check on her and said she's "fine, in the field, eating" (her family runs a large breeding operation up north and she has worked there off and on for many years so I trust her to check for me  ) Dinner plans tonight, so will probably head out again after dinner to test her again. Hoping tonight is the night otherwise daytime care for my daughter will be difficult during the week lol


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Don't you need to be careful with testing her milk too often, or you risk taking her colostrum? I don't breed, but have heard that from other breeders, so wanted to check. I'm looking forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## beverleyy

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Don't you need to be careful with testing her milk too often, or you risk taking her colostrum? I don't breed, but have heard that from other breeders, so wanted to check. I'm looking forward to seeing this baby!


I'm just going by what my BO is thinking as she's foaled out over 100 mares, so I trust her opinion. With Bev having wax and white milk, I think that is her reasoning for wanting to be keeping a close eye on testing her every 24 hours as we do think she'll go soon. I won't be staying in the barn until we think it's "go time", so I need to be prepared for staying as well, and due to having my own baby at home and a SO that works 6 days a week, I won't be able to stay more nights than necessary. :smile:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Okay, I was just wondering. I know everyone does things differently  Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## EquineBovine

I was reading this at uni and the screen froze on the recent photo of her hoohaa giving the people behind me a lurvly view...thanks computer :rofl:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

EquineBovine said:


> I was reading this at uni and the screen froze on the recent photo of her hoohaa giving the people behind me a lurvly view...thanks computer :rofl:


It's happened to me before :shock::rofl:


----------



## GMA100

Can we have an update?


----------



## beverleyy

EquineBovine said:


> I was reading this at uni and the screen froze on the recent photo of her hoohaa giving the people behind me a lurvly view...thanks computer :rofl:


LOL! That's not awkward at all:lol:


----------



## beverleyy

Have had computer troubles so finally able to update now - wax has persisted off and on throughout the weekend. Last night she had a LOT. Test strips still remain at a 2, sort of 3. She is uncomfortable. Took her for a hand walk last night as she refuses to move much otherwise. She's definitely in a ****y overly opinionated mood. Her belly seems to have dropped slightly.

Pictures taken at 335 and 336 days today. Got so excited to see the large amount of wax yesterday that I never took a picture, so will try remember tomorrow


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm guessing she has a little more dropping to do before she foals, but that's just my guess, hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## beverleyy

Bev definitely seems to be showing some early labor signs, lots of kicking and tail swishing, pacing her stall, pinning ears. All very unusual for her. Two other mares are testing a 5 on test strips, both have cameras set up in their stalls now ...the only 2 cameras for the stalls we have. My barn owner has been breeding for years and has been lucky enough to never have 2 mares foal the same night ...let alone 3. So we're just crossing our fingers here that one of those mares goes like now, lol. Bev is testing a 3-4 ...solid 3, 4th square starting to turn. Test again tonight.

Taken at 337 last night


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

So excited for Baby! :clap:


----------



## beverleyy

338 days today, husband took some maternity pictures for Bev! And, she's testing a 4 today, so I'm hoping one of the other mares pops hers out tonight so we have an available camera for Bev:lol:

Apparently my file sizes were way too big so had to resave to my phone and then upload to facebook and save to computer in order to post smaller file sizes, so these actually look really poor quality even though they were taken on my camera, and as a professional photographer ...lets just say I'm glad my husband took these and my watermark isn't on them :roflnot knocking his skills, just the photo quality!)


----------



## QtrBel

Even low quality pics show a beautiful horse and rider. Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see baby. Hope all works out and a camera is available for delivery.


----------



## csimkunas6

Shes stunning! Cant wait to see that baby! She looks the same way I feel in the pics from day 337!


----------



## waresbear

She is glowing!


----------



## EquineBovine

oOOO that baby bump!!


----------



## beverleyy

csimkunas6 said:


> Shes stunning! Cant wait to see that baby! She looks the same way I feel in the pics from day 337!


Lol! are you expecting as well? My husband joked that Bev is acting just like me when I was pregnant:rofl:


----------



## beverleyy

I should have added that I am surprised how pleasant Bev looks in the above pictures ...it was 33 degrees celsius that day and even non-pregnant she becomes very sluggish and such during the warmer months, so I'm surprised she was in a good mood considering how miserable she's been lately:lol:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I got excited for a second when I saw you'd posted in the thread XD


----------



## csimkunas6

beverleyy said:


> Lol! are you expecting as well? My husband joked that Bev is acting just like me when I was pregnant:rofl:


Yes! LOL! 33wks with baby #3 who was not expected or planned, by the time I get to this point I have enough of "being pregnant" LOL. And Bev just happens to have that same look I feel like I have! She really carries it off so well though! Shes truly stunning!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

csimkunas6 said:


> Yes! LOL! 33wks with baby #3 who was not expected or planned, by the time I get to this point I have enough of "being pregnant" LOL. And Bev just happens to have that same look I feel like I have! She really carries it off so well though! Shes truly stunning!


Congrats! Only a couple weeks to go!


----------



## csimkunas6

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Congrats! Only a couple weeks to go!


Thank you! LOL thats what I keep telling myself! LOL, so glad to have horses to follow that are foaling soon/now so I can preoccupy myself! LOL


----------



## beverleyy

HTML:







csimkunas6 said:


> Thank you! LOL thats what I keep telling myself! LOL, so glad to have horses to follow that are foaling soon/now so I can preoccupy myself! LOL


Have you been on marestare for the live foaling cams? If not ...you now have a new way to preoccupy yourself until your baby arrives!:lol:


----------



## beverleyy

341 days today! And the update as of yesterday afternoon, her udder about doubled in size from ~24 hours prior, and she had milk dripping. However, still testing a 4. So, heading out there in a bit here and will check her over/test again/might put her on straw but we'll see how things are looking as we've got 1.5 cameras, with another overdue mare and then an orphan foal in the other (mother was Bev's pasture buddy, but won't expand on that as it's not my place to do so).


----------



## beverleyy

Forgot pictures!


----------



## beverleyy

343 today, put her on straw last night as well as on camera. Tested a 4-5 last night, I'm hesitant to call it a full 5 because it took 2 minutes for the 5 to turn reddish, though it did start to turn immediately after testing. Spent the night in the barn lounge (thank god for wifi!), and Bev ate all.night.long. Not even sure if she slept lol.


----------



## iloverains

SO exciting!!!! Fingers crossed for both babies!


----------



## beverleyy

On my phone hard to reply on here as website is confusing.

Last night was overall uneventful.

She is dripping milk more consistently, and as of this morning she is streaming milk off and on. Lots of tail swishing and circle walking, but taking lots of breaks to stand still as well. Paying off and on with front legs during the night too, which she never does. She ate a LOT throughout the night, lots of poops too. Didn’t eat her breakfast right away this morning which is very out of character for her, put her in the paddock around 8am and it is almost 1:30 now and she is finally finishing breakfast but continuing to circle and tail swish but breaks to stand still often.


----------



## beverleyy

I should add too that we noticed her veins on shoulders and hips were starting to become more visible last night. This afternoon they are even more noticeable, on her bum as well very visible


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

No pictures?


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life

Can't wait for this BABY!!!!!! ))))))


----------



## QtrBel

Can't wait to see this one! 

"On my phone hard to reply on here as website is confusing." Can't agree more. It is limiting I find as well.


----------



## beverleyy

Sorry for lack up updates! Wifi in the barn is sloooow and wouldn't connect to my laptop so I just had my ipad and phone and the website is super confusing and hard to type from my ipad so that is why the lack of updates and pictures ...SO! If anyone remembers me mentioning that I was praying for a May 4th baby, due to my other mare Angie passing in August, May 4th would have been her birthday. Well ...Beverley got me as close as she could and presented me with her baby 2:35AM on May 3rd! :loveshower:

WELCOME TO THE WORLD JOLIE!!!:mylittlepony:
(name is in reference to Angelina Jolie, in memory of Angie)

Pictures will follow in another post, but basically all day May 2nd Bev was streaming milk, circling off an on, tail/bum/vulva very lax and jello-y. She ate 2 flakes of hay from 8am-4pm. Super out of character for a food motivated moose. My husband/mum/daughter all came to visit around 4:30pm May 2nd, Bev began sweating in her stall and circling. Barn owner was going to order dinner for pickup but then quickly decided we weren't doing that as Bev looked like she was saying "it's time!". 30 minutes later Bev quit sweating, and stood still quietly munching her hay. So, we went ahead and ordered dinner. Husband/mum/daughter all left around 9pm and my barn owner and her kids, along with the orphans foal's owner ('A' - mentioned in another post) all sat comfy in the lounge to watch Bev and the other overdue mare on the tvs. 

11pm, nothing happening. Barn owner goes to put kids to bed and such. A and I continue to watch on the tv, A has a family friend helping feed her foal for the night so this lady is sitting in our little sitting area in the tack room that connects to the barn isle where the stalls are. Finally around 2am I set my alarm for 2:30, at this point Bev has remained quiet and no longer circling or doing anything exciting. 2:09AM the lady helping with the foal comes in and wakes me and says "you better get out here!". So I go out and sure enough Bev is circling like crazy. Suddenly lays down groaning so I call BO and she says call when water breaks. Not even 2 minutues later water has broken, lol. BO and her daughter (who used to lease Angie) come out. Bev is pushing hard and struggling, we see blood, BO decides she's going in to help. 2 minutes in and we have a baby! 

Before I go any further, ya'll need to know that the sire is not known for producing white. My BO has a number of loud paint mares, who bred to the same sire produced solid dun foals, not even a tick of white on their bodies. I asked Bev nicely to give me a foal with stockings. Bev was very considerate in what she produced for me  She gave me a beautiful red dun filly with a blaze, two white socks, and a hind stocking higher than her own stockings! I am in LOVE. 

This is getting longer than I planned, so I'll wrap it up in a sec. Longer version made shorter now, lol - vet wound up coming out for 6 hours. We had a trailer on stand by. Bev was acting collicky, and in a lot of pain. from 2:45am-7am, she would only stand for short periods. She wasn't wobbly or acting otherwise unusual (she was eating, paying lots of attention to Jolie), just wanting to lay down quite a lot. Vet was getting worried so we had a trailer ready to go in case we needed to take her to the clinic for IV therapy and monitoring. She was giving a few sedatives, vet found a large hematoma outside her vulva, as well as inside. Tearing on the outside, but none inside. She was laying down so often that Jolie didn't have a chance to nurse, and when Bev did stand it wasn't long and she was nickering to Jolie, but in a lot of pain so nursing wasn't an option. Squirting lots of milk though. We eventually decided to milk Bev and tube Jolie so she could get the colostrum. Bev then got tubed for impaction. Vet left around 8:15am, and my own vet came back at 3pm for blood from Jolie to check antibodies (everything looks great!). Bev was offered soaked hay and bran mash ...zero interest in food from 7:30am onward. But otherwise was acting great and now allowing Jolie to nurse. Vet prescribed banamine and an antibiotic for 10 days for Bev. 

8pm my husband/mum/daughter all came to meet Jolie, and immediately Bev pooped a normal poo and began eating her grain, then slowly munching her hay! 

So things are going well now! I am home now as husband had to go to work, but my BO says they are doing "really good!" this morning. 

Pictures to follow in another post as this is quite long lol!


----------



## beverleyy

picture time!


----------



## beverleyy

and some more!


----------



## beverleyy

Does anyone know how I can change the name of the thread to add that she's here and this thread will now include baby updates instead of just "Beverley's foaling thread" ?


----------



## smaile

Beverley really outdid herself - Jolie is stunning! I love the white on her legs and look at that big, bold blaze! Congratulations to you and Beverley!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

What a little sweetheart!!  Congrats!!


----------



## csimkunas6

Oh my goodness!!! I knew she was going to be super cute, but she is seriously adorable!!! Love, love, love her!!!!!


----------



## egrogan

Congrats to you and Bev. Glad she's feeling better and Jolie is nursing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

All that chrome!!

Hope Bev is totally back to normal. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## walkinthewalk

What a beautiful foal! Congratulations both moms

Re the thread title: I THINK the mods can change it. PM one of them and see if it's possible


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life

Congradulations on a healthy mom and a gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

PERFECT baby!!! Wow just lovely!


----------



## LoriF

Welcome to the world Jolie. She is so adorable. So glad that Beverly is doing better.

The mods can change the title of this thread for the announcement of the birth.


----------



## QtrBel

She's absolutely lovely!


----------



## beverleyy

More pictures! I think most of these were taken in the afternoon/early evening on May 3rd so not a day old yet in these


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life

What an angel <3<3


----------



## walkinthewalk

Beverly is a GREAT mom!

Not only does she appear very attentive to the foal but she is accepting of a human handling her baby right away. That says a lot

One of my granddad's mares would only let him in the stall and he had better come thru that door "just right" or Patsy would pin her ears, and give a menacing swish of her tail, lol

Jolie sure is a long-legged little thang


----------



## beverleyy

walkinthewalk said:


> Beverly is a GREAT mom!
> 
> Not only does she appear very attentive to the foal but she is accepting of a human handling her baby right away. That says a lot
> 
> One of my granddad's mares would only let him in the stall and he had better come thru that door "just right" or Patsy would pin her ears, and give a menacing swish of her tail, lol
> 
> Jolie sure is a long-legged little thang


Bev is being the best mama! She has yet to pin her ears or even offer a mean look toward anyone entering her stall, and she's had a TON of visitors, and has dealt with the vets for many hours on end the past few days, so I wouldn't even blame her at this point if she DID pin her ears. But, she's doing great. She is very protective of Jolie, circles her away from us at times if she's done visiting, but nothing mean or nasty at all. Couldn't be more proud of her!

Bev hasn't been feeling too great, her hematoma has caused an infection despite the antibiotics, and had to have her flushed as well due to large amounts of pink liquid coming out. Hence why I haven;t posted in a few days! Vet was last out on the 6th, and Bev seems back to normal now for the most part, eating and pooping normal and loving on her baby. 

And, they got to go for a play the other day!

*having trouble uploading pictures ...will have to try later*:dance-smiley05:


----------



## csimkunas6

Aww poor Bev! Def wish the best for her! I figured something must have been going on since we havent heard from you in a few....hope all the best for you all! She looks like she has such a great personality for a gigantic mare! lol


----------



## LoriF

Awe poor baby, I'm glad that she seems to be feeling better. Letting your mare have a foal can be nerve racking to say the least. Baby is beautiful.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Aw that face! I have been gone a few days and came back thinking "She HAD to have this foal by now" Lol Too bad that she hasn't been feeling great, but I hope she does alright.


----------



## beverleyy

Nothing new to report, other than they are both doing great  I'll try these pictures again and see if I can't get them to load this time ...


and they won't load.:|

hmmmmm. Odd.


----------



## walkinthewalk

I also have picture loading issues

The great news both mom and baby are doing good is enough for now


----------



## RedDunPaint

I'm a little late to responding (kept checking this thread then missed a few days and BAM baby lol). But Jolie is GORGEOUS!! I know I've said this before, but I have a soft spot for red duns, owning one myself. I love all the white on her! That blaze is gorgeous and those stocking:loveshower: Have fun keeping those white haha.


----------



## beverleyy

I'm going to try this once more time ...if not ya'll might just have to facebook me for pictures:lol:


----------



## beverleyy

oh hey it worked! finally lol


----------



## beverleyy

And I'm just gonna add ...I wish I bounced back after my baby as nicely as my horse has haha


----------



## egrogan

Haha, she and her little redhead look amazing frolicking around outside.

I can't remember what's ahead for Jolie- will she become your riding horse eventually?


----------



## walkinthewalk

It sure doesn't take long for babies to get up and moving! What a doll face! 

The Palomino on the other side of the fence, that's watching Jolie----- is that another mom-in-waiting?


----------



## csimkunas6

My goodness, she is gorgeous! And Bev looks incredible! I agree, I sure wish I could whip back into moving after having a baby as nice as Bev has!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Looking great! and so stinking cute..


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh wow. Beautiful photos! Lovely mumma and lovely bub!


----------



## QtrBel

She looks like a pistol! Momma is looking great!


----------



## beverleyy

walkinthewalk said:


> It sure doesn't take long for babies to get up and moving! What a doll face!
> 
> The Palomino on the other side of the fence, that's watching Jolie----- is that another mom-in-waiting?


The cremello mare in the last set of pictures? Yes, she was verrrrry overdue! She usually goes around 320-323 days and she finally went around 350 (maybe 355??). Beautiful dunskin colt, half brother to Jolie!


----------



## beverleyy

egrogan said:


> Haha, she and her little redhead look amazing frolicking around outside.
> 
> I can't remember what's ahead for Jolie- will she become your riding horse eventually?



Possibly! I have another mare for riding right now, just plunking around as I get back into things. I do plan do breed Bev again as well. The original plan last year was to sell Jolie as a HUS prospect. That said, since my heart horse passed away last summer, the door is definitely open for Jolie to stay. But, again with that said, I realistically should probably sell her as my schedule is already tight as is. But I would LOVE to keep her. If I keep her she will become my future HUS/show horse so I have someone again for that sort of thing. Either way, Bev will be bred again and at some point I will keep one for myself. I do have people interested in Jolie, but since the door is open for her to stay at this point, it will just come down to "do I have a perfect home to sell her to" sort of thing.


----------



## beverleyy

Thought I should come post since I haven't for a bit! I am sick right now and have a teething baby who is FINALLY napping so this will be short. 



Bev had a bad colic about a week ago. She's never had a true colic before. Right after having Jolie she was slightly impacted, but showing no real outward signs (definitely uncomfortable though). Last week after turn in I went to clean stalls and noticed Bev laying down. Weird. Things then quickly went from "weird" to "bad". She was circling, laying down, getting up, groaning, not letting Jolie nurse ...she was acting like a horse in labor. 


Hand walked for an hour until vet arrived and vet examined, ended up tubing her, banamine ...the works. It was a long few days monitoring her, vet almost came back out the next day but she finally wound up pooping, and then continued to have small poops for 48 hours (but regular and normal consistency and acting otherwise normal). Finally now things are back to normal. Aside from her hind leg swelling like a blimp. It does this at times, we've got in under control, not too worried about that as this is an ongoing thing for her due to previous injuries and a previous infection. Poor Bev has had a rough time! But overall her and Jolie are doing great now:smile:


----------



## walkinthewalk

beverleyy said:


> The cremello mare in the last set of pictures? Yes, she was verrrrry overdue! She usually goes around 320-323 days and she finally went around 350 (maybe 355??). Beautiful dunskin colt, half brother to Jolie!


When my granddad was raising a few foals in the 60's, the Old Timers swore if a mare was a month or more overdue it would be a colt ----- grandad was never wrong on his guess, basing it on that old time theory, lollol

*****

Your latest pics didn't load until after I posted this, thankfully I'm still within my edit time.

I am so glad Beverly is ok --- I can only imagine how scary that had to be, especially with a nursing foal. 

I hope Beverly's leg doesn't turn to cellulitis after everything else that's happened.

My goodness Jolie is an expressive little gal -- those pictures are too cute

Between the horses and and your own teething baby, I hope you're eating right and getting something that resembles rest

Thanks for the update --- it is appreciated


----------



## beverleyy

walkinthewalk said:


> When my granddad was raising a few foals in the 60's, the Old Timers swore if a mare was a month or more overdue it would be a colt ----- grandad was never wrong on his guess, basing it on that old time theory, lollol
> 
> *****
> 
> Your latest pics didn't load until after I posted this, thankfully I'm still within my edit time.
> 
> I am so glad Beverly is ok --- I can only imagine how scary that had to be, especially with a nursing foal.
> 
> *I hope Beverly's leg doesn't turn to cellulitis after everything else that's happened.*
> 
> My goodness Jolie is an expressive little gal -- those pictures are too cute
> 
> Between the horses and and your own teething baby, I hope you're eating right and getting something that resembles rest
> 
> Thanks for the update --- it is appreciated


She unfortunately does have chronic reccurant lymphangitis, which I think my vet described it as very similar to cellulitis, but a more severe form. She had a bad case a year and a half ago over winter, came out of no where, on both hind legs. Hind left being the worse of the two. Vet warned me at the time that it could be an ongoing thing with her due to how bad it was at the time, and she was unfortunately correct ...we've been dealing with it off and on ever since  *knock on wood* never as bad as the first occurrence. She has not needed antibiotics since a year and a half ago, and it doesn't normally swell toooo bad, but that hind left is off and on puffy now. This week it swelled more than it has previously, and I was worried for yet another vet visit, but with wrapping and poultice we seem to have mostly cleared it up again and swelling has gone down considerably! Fingers crossed it never gets as bad as the first time ...I need a break from my vet:lol:


----------



## LoriF

Glad things are looking up. Jolie is perfect!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope that's the only scare she gives you for a while!
Baby has a beautiful wee face <3 absolutely lovely.


----------



## beverleyy

Well, now that Bev is doing good, Jolie decided it was her turn! I turned them out in the arena 3 nights ago while I cleaned stalls, and they played quite hard (got some good pictures I'll post after), Jolie came in fine. Next morning she is noticeably sore. Turn in that night she was more sore, she walked inside okay but was definitely not totally sure about moving forward. She was worse the next morning, not like dead lame or anything like that, just sore. No heat or swelling or cuts anywhere. She hasn't got worse, but no better either. I'm hoping just a stone bruise, but I don't think I see anything on her feet either :/ Right now I'm just waiting on my farrier to respond since Bev needs done anyway, really hoping she can make it out tomorrow evening or over the weekend. If that gives no answers and she is still sore then I'll contact my vet, but I'm a little hesitant to do that quite yet since my bill is already quite high, and I'll do what I've got to do ...but on the other hand if we can avoid the vet I'd love that at this point:lol: If things get worse then obviously I'll get her out sooner, but I'd much rather wait a bit at this point as long as things aren't getting worse. She's definitely not lame lame either, just sore and off and like I said, nothing visible, so I'm not too overly concerned at this point ...yet *knock on wood*. 

Anyway, here's pictures!!


----------



## walkinthewalk

Well that's a feisty little filly that really should have come with some bubble wrap 

Beverly looks fantastic for being such a new mom.

And Jolie --- well she is beautiful and whatever you're feeding Beverly sure is keeping her full of P&V plus looking great

Hopefully she didn't do anything serious to herself. The paddock looks pretty clean. If I had to guess, with those long legs and all that busy, she may have sprung a muscle somewhere --- shoulder, legs, ??? I hope she recovers quickly.

I hear you on the vet bills --- you don't want to spend more money but will if you have to --- There's a lot of us that feel that way. Just when I think I might get a break, something happens and I'm broke again


----------



## csimkunas6

They both look incredible! Jolie looks like shes grown up so much already!  Hope she gets to being better soon!


----------



## RedDunPaint

I LOVE those pictures of Jolie! What a cutie. She's certainly a little firecracker, huh. Sorry to hear how sore she is. I really hope she gets better!


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow! Those are EPIC photos! 
I'm sure she just over did it on the hooning and with mum joining in she would have really gone overboard. Here's hoping for a quick recovery and no more booboos!


----------



## beverleyy

I'll read comments later in a bit of a rush before I head out but vet came out yesterday on day 5 of the lameness. On day 3/5 Jolie was actually looking good so we though like okay definitely stone bruise. Then she got worse so day 4/5 I called vet and then she came yesterday (the lamest of the days for Jolie). We've pulled blood, vet doesn't think infection but just to be safe. She is hesitant to think bruise just because it got worse instead of better, and unfortunately she is thinking she may have broke her coffin bone in the right front. That said, the X-rays on her tiny portable machine didn't look bad, so she's having a closer look today. We should have blood work back this morning, and I think she said X-rays later today. Our barn has had terrible luck this year ...3 deaths in less than a year, 2 of them being a broodmare and foal (no relation between the mare/foal). Vet said good news is that coffin breaks in foals are more common than you'd think, and generally heal "quite well". At this point with everything else the barn has dealt through I'd almost rather hear "it's broken" than "infection" lol


----------



## iloverains

Awh poor Jolie! 
Hopefully she’s just rolled her fetlock or something, never nice spending pointless money but it beats a broken horse! 
Fingers crossed for you. And Bev looks super!


----------



## beverleyy

iloverains said:


> Awh poor Jolie!
> Hopefully she’s just rolled her fetlock or something, never nice spending pointless money but it beats a broken horse!
> Fingers crossed for you. *And Bev looks super*!


People keep telling me Bev looks great, but I honestly think she looks really skinny in person She's all "pointy" everywhere. I totally get she just had a baby and she's been retired for 2 years so she has zero topline or anything right now ...but considering how good she looked for a week or two after having Jolie, I'm a little surprised how much she's dropped now. We had a rough go of things, so in that sense I'm not surprised she's dropped ...but this really is the worst I've seen her look in a long time  We've upped her feed and I just got in a load of some really nice hay/alfalfa mix (local store where I was getting straight alfalfa is really awful quality lately). 

And, Jolie update! Nothing is broken, thank god. We X-rayed from hoof to shoulder, and everything is clean. Vet couldn't feel any signs of a joint infection, but blood work showed low protein levels, but no other major signs. So we've started her on antibiotics just in case this is the beginning of an infection. She'll come back mid-week and pull more blood. That said, we think she may have bruised her feet as well since she did react to the hoof testers on the front right ...but since this isn't behaving like a normal stone bruise, and low proteins, we think combination of bruised hoof + joint infection. I have zero experience with joint infections, and my BO who is an experienced breeder has also never been through this ...anyone here been through this with a foal??


----------



## QtrBel

The only thing I went through was a mare that was born with an abcessed hoof - hoof looked like swiss cheese. It literally sloughed off. She was on IV antibiotics and massive pain meds plus all sorts of I don't remembers, packed and padded. When we did get to a point they wanted a shoe on it to protect it she would pull it off as soon as she could lay down and get a good grip with her teeth. I spent three months sleeping in a pasture to make sure she nursed. Growing that hoof out and then farriery work to get them both leveled and as normal as possible took years. One was clubbed and the other flat.



Hope Jolie gets better soon.


----------



## iloverains

beverleyy said:


> iloverains said:
> 
> 
> 
> People keep telling me Bev looks great, but I honestly think she looks really skinny in person<img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eek" class="inlineimg" /> She's all "pointy" everywhere. I totally get she just had a baby and she's been retired for 2 years so she has zero topline or anything right now ...but considering how good she looked for a week or two after having Jolie, I'm a little surprised how much she's dropped now. We had a rough go of things, so in that sense I'm not surprised she's dropped ...but this really is the worst I've seen her look in a long time 😞 We've upped her feed and I just got in a load of some really nice hay/alfalfa mix (local store where I was getting straight alfalfa is really awful quality lately).
> 
> 
> 
> I just had another look at the photos - nothing pointy on her 😂 but that’s good you got some nicer hay, I’m sure she’ll be stoked about that.
> 
> Awesome news re Jolie - fingers crossed it all blows over soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## beverleyy

QtrBel said:


> The only thing I went through was a mare that was born with an abcessed hoof - hoof looked like swiss cheese. It literally sloughed off. She was on IV antibiotics and massive pain meds plus all sorts of I don't remembers, packed and padded. When we did get to a point they wanted a shoe on it to protect it she would pull it off as soon as she could lay down and get a good grip with her teeth. I spent three months sleeping in a pasture to make sure she nursed. Growing that hoof out and then farriery work to get them both leveled and as normal as possible took years. One was clubbed and the other flat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Jolie gets better soon.


WOW! That sounds pretty bad! Would be scary to go through as an owner too  Did she end up alright as a mare? Aside from clubbed foot I mean ?


----------



## QtrBel

She was not my horse originally and due to the intensive care she became a one person horse/dog. Think German trained attack Shepard - horse version. This is the mare I would enter in costume classes as "Clifford the Big Red Dog". She'd walk on a leash, sit, stay, shake and even roll over. She never tolerated other people around me when I was in her pasture and attacked a fellow worker when that woman walked up with a hammer in her hand flailing it around as she talked with her hands when she talked. It happened so fast there was no stopping her. Up to that point she would threaten those that would approach but she was always corrected and kept at a distance. OFF was a command she learned early on. She became mine after I moved and she succeeded in hospitalizing several workers that tried to handle her. She was a little over 2 when I moved and three when she was brought to me. Spent that year in the back 40 running wild. The owner loaded her up and made the 12 hour trip rather than euthanizing her as that was where they were at. Due to all the meds she ended up sterile. She's never been ridden as I didn't want the weight on her back but light work in harness in soft ground and she is right as rain. By the time she was 8 unless you knew her history you couldn't tell her fronts were off. They look almost the same. She has abcessed every few years on that hoof and it is usually a bad one but she has basically been just my baby and pasture puff. She is the only one horsewise that keeps my Belgian stallion in line and since she doesn't go into heat she's been his pasture buddy most of his life. The first pic should be her and the next two her pasture mate. He is blind and had an eye removed due to cancer.


----------



## beverleyy

Hi all! Sorry for the lack of updates, my account wasn't letting me post or comment or anything for a good couple weeks. Finally tried switched to "full" mode tonight ...I really prefer the "classic" mode, but I suppose that won't work anymore. 

I'll try to make this quick ..

All is good, long story short, I have some huge vet bills, and in the end we never did get solid answers as to what was wrong with Jolie ...lots of guessing, lots of tests, we did everything we could and in the end came up with nothing. But she is doing well! And so is Bev. I was going to have Bev rebred this year, but my truck also decided it needed some vet bills of it's own, so with Jolie/Bev/truck I'm looking at close to 8 grand I've got to pull out of no where lol. I have my credit card that I use for vet emergencies, and I always keep it topped up, but I've literally always been lucky to never have to pay off this much all at once. Soooo, will breed Bev again for 2020.


----------



## beverleyy

These pictures may be a little fuzzy, took them as stills from a video off my phone last week


----------



## LoriF

Jolie is getting so big and cute as ever. So glad to hear that they are doing well.


----------



## iloverains

Cute as. Her colour us getting so rich.


----------



## walkinthewalk

She is beautiful ---- just full of sel-assurance

That Girl was born knowing how pretty she is. --- "yes I know I am and you may take more pictures as long as I have correctly posed myself", lollol

I am so glad both Bev and Jolie are doing well. That's a huge bummer on the truck. Repair bills of any sort are depressing, all that mo eh spent out of necessity and "nothing to show for it", like a custom paint job for example


----------



## beverleyy

Hey all! It's been more than a couple months since my last update I feel bad lol! Summer has been quite busy for us, along with my daughter's first birthday last week as well. Thought I should probably check in for an update 

All the ponies are good. Jolie is HUGE. She turns 4 months on the 3rd and is probably around 13h at the bum, maybe 12.3h. Going to measure tomorrow. My pony Angie who passed away last summer was 13.2hh and came just to the top of my shoulder, and Jolie is looking like she's not much shorter than that right now. She also had her feet done for the first time at the beginning of August ...well had the rasp run over them. She was great! I was picking her feet up every day before that and she was "okay" but not great, and since the farrier did her she has been fantastic for her feet every day so far (knock on wood). Bev is Bev ...messy and "starving" like usual :lol: 

We will likely be weaning in 2-4 weeks. My BO almost always waits until 6 months, and that was of course the initial plan for Jolie as well, but she is huge, and Bev is huge, so the stall is getting quite cramped. They are outside as much as possible, but they do come in at night so things are a little squishy. 

I'll post some pictures in a few mins here ..


----------



## beverleyy

Sooo obviously haven't posted photos recently, so there's a TON. I will do my best to post in order, and they range from 2.5 months to now at not quite 4 months old.


----------



## beverleyy

Excuse how blurry some are, taken on my phone and dust isn't my friend


----------



## beverleyy

And then these were taken just the other day ...last one to show her height


----------



## beverleyy

Forgot this one too ..more accurately shows her current coloring as my BO took on her camera ..Jolie's half sister to her left in pictures


----------



## iloverains

What a cutie!! Such a solid girl too!! Glad she and the rest of the fam are going well


----------



## beverleyy

iloverains said:


> What a cutie!! Such a solid girl too!! Glad she and the rest of the fam are going well


Thank you! And yes she is very solid:smile: Hoping to get some updated pictures on my good camera instead of my phone tonight lol. I need to redo her sale add too. She is technically for sale, but I haven't been keeping up with her sale add in the past few months at all, and no calls for anyone to come see her. I'll just say that I wouldn't be disappointed if she stays:lol:


----------



## iloverains

Awh, I can't imagine how tough that would be to sell her!! But I hope she finds are fantastic home


----------



## QtrBel

Glad things are going well! She's looking really nice!


----------



## egrogan

Those legs look impossibly long! :grin:


----------



## beverleyy

Sorry for the lack of updates recently! Things have been busy, and we have another family trip leaving next week. So, weaning is taking place tomorrow. Very bittersweet. Jolie is huge at 4.5 months old, and is coming along so nicely. Picks up all 4 feet (most of the time:lol, she stands haltered or unhaltered for grooming, and tied her for the 3rd time today - she didn't even bat an eye the first time, and is tying for longer each time. Very proud of her!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

She's gorgeous!


----------



## beverleyy

Guys! I am so sorry I haven't updated since September! 

So Jolie was weaned end of September, she's almost 8 months old now and doing well! She was for sale, and after she was weaned I kept her add up but more and more I wasn't loving the idea of selling her, at least not right now. So as of now she isn't for sale, I'm going to continue to work with her over the winter and maaayyybee list her again come spring, but as of this moment I don't totally see myself listing her again, lol. But we'll see. She's fairly chill, but she can be a spunky little (big) pony. I haven't had a chance to officially measure her, but her bum is around my shoulder height, and my mare that passed away a year ago was 13.2h at the whither, and her whither was right at my shoulder. I think Jo is slightly bigger than that so I'd guess her bum to be ~13.3h. 

trying to post pictures but it's not letting me,...


----------



## beverleyy

pictures range from 4.5 months to just a couple weeks ago at 7.5 months


----------



## csimkunas6

She has matured so nicely over the past few months! Love the Christmas photo as well! Cannot wait to see how she looks come spring!


----------



## QtrBel

She's growing like a weed. Filling out very nicely!


----------



## greentree

Beautiful filly!!


----------



## beverleyy

Thanks guys! I'm really pleased with how she's turning out, despite going through a very awkward stage the past couple months! I really can't wait to see her come spring once she sheds out ....but I suspect she'll be shedding out for quite a while as she's got an insane amount of hair:lol:


----------



## iloverains

She’s such a beautiful colour! Almost a liver chestnut??


----------



## beverleyy

She is red dun!


----------



## beverleyy

Jolie is just over 9 months now, and talllll. I no longer can find my measuring tape, but her hip is just passed my shoulder ...my mare that passed away in 2017 was exactly 13.2h and came right in line with my shoulder, so I think Jolie is likely 13.3h/14h at her hip. She is suuuper downhill as well currently. She is doing well though! Bev is...not. I actually rode her a few weeks back and that went well, she was sound during and in the days that followed, however, she is now quite lame again. Not surprising as we dealt with this last winter as well, her old injuries and arthritis seem to flare up as it's been unexpectedly cold recently. Anyway, here are some updated Jolie pictures :smile: (and one from my ride on Bev, keep in mind it was our first ride in ~5 years!)


----------



## QtrBel

Looks like she's having a good time!


----------



## beverleyy

Wow it has been a while! I kept meaning to update how she's doing if anyone is still following her progress, but I've been so busy I didn't realize how long it's actually been! Are we aloud to share instagram/facebook accounts? If so I can share those to anyone who is interested in keeping more up to date on Jolie, rather than me forgetting to post updates here. 

So, Jolie turned one in May! We've lunged her on the line/with the surcingle a couple times now and she's been great. Obviously not pushing her too much or doing long sessions or asking much of her at this point, more just to get her used to things. She continues to be a very chill baby, doesn't generally act up or doing anything out of line. And she is getting big! She is just under 15h at the hip now, and I'll be ordering her rainsheet this week (70"!). 

Bev is as good as she can be. She's been unnoficially diagnosed with headshaking syndrome. Something I had been suspecting for quite some time and then it just progressively got worse this past winter/spring. I started her on mag ox in June, and got her a special black fly mask and I've definitely seen improvement. Haven't attempted to ride her again. After a few weeks on the mag ox I did intend to hop on her and see if the hs had improved undersaddle, but being the derpy moose she is, she reared and flipped herself completely over at the end of June. We've had a couple chiro sessions since, and keeping an eye on things still but so far she's improved from how she was at the start of summer (soreness wise). Sooo hopefully I'll get to sit on her before winter, but I'm okay if I don't because she technically is retired lol. 

Pictures in next post


----------



## QtrBel

No those typed of links are not allowed. Those that are interested could PM you individually and you could share privately.


----------



## QtrBel

Nice to hear about Jolie. Looking forward to pics. Sorry about Beverly. Hope all goes well with her adjustments and she continues to improve on her treatment.


----------



## beverleyy




----------



## beverleyy




----------



## iloverains

Jolie is looking super! She’s got a pretty serious dorsal stripe! 
Sorry to hear about Beverley, hope she improves and stays happy and healthy 🙂 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## QtrBel

Love the photos! Thanks for adding them!


----------



## WildestDandelion

Just finished catching up on the whole thread, that was an exciting ride!


----------



## beverleyy

Jo update - she's been a very good and tolerant baby lately! She wound up with a viral infection/snotty nose/cough, and also somehow got a staph/strep infection in both hind legs (right was the worst). So that was a ~6 week off and on battle for the staph as well as the viral infection. I would think she'd be tired of all the vet attention, plus the daily care of her legs, but she actually seems to enjoy all the attention :lol: 

Bev is being started on regumate tomorrow. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but it has. She's been progressively getting worse since Jo was weaned. More and more pronounced heat cycles, and more erratic in their timing. She's reared and flipped herself over at least once every heat cycle she's had since June. This is getting repetitive now. There's much more too it that I unfortunately don't have time to type out right now, but as a result of this we're trying regumate and hoping that helps. 

I'll post a few pictures of the girls from lately


----------



## beverleyy

pictures


----------



## iloverains

Cute as - Look at that trot!

I hope you can figure out something for Beverley, can't believe she flips herself over!


----------



## beverleyy

iloverains said:


> Cute as - Look at that trot!
> 
> I hope you can figure out something for Beverley, can't believe she flips herself over!


Thank you! 

and yes, I'm really hoping the regumate helps. We held off on starting her, she wound up being in heat when we had originally planned to start so we're hoping to start this week/weekend now. It's weird because this horse has never reared before, like never undersaddle, or even playing in the pasture ...it's just not something she's ever done. So when she first did it and flipped herself the same time, I was hoping it was just a one off ...but now it's happened more and more and only when she's in heat. :/ among other things too. Crossing my fingers the regumate helps though!


----------



## KigerQueen

have you had the chiro out? after my horse became 4 out of 5 nurologic (5 being unable to stand) from his flipping back being out i now check with the chiro before the vet at this point.


----------



## beverleyy

KigerQueen said:


> have you had the chiro out? after my horse became 4 out of 5 nurologic (5 being unable to stand) from his flipping back being out i now check with the chiro before the vet at this point.


Yes!  She is UTD on chiro, and everything else. So this is why it was recommended we try this route with the regumate now. And because we could see that she was coming into heat much more often than she should be, and also has very strong heats as is


----------

